# Cómo conectar una bateria de 12v a un amplificador fender de 230v



## ratadehierro (Ene 1, 2013)

muchachitos,buenas tardes!!

mi pregunta es esta,como puedo conectar una bateria de 12v a un amplificador fender de 230v(con distorsion)???yo soy guitarrista callejero y necesito hacer esto por que ya no puedo tocar en los subtes,asi que me voy a las calles.

estas son las caracteristicas del amplificador: input power 230v-50hz 75w

estuve investigando mucho,y encontre que con una bateria de 12v(de gel) y un convertidor de 12v a 220v puedo hacer andar todo,estoy en lo correcto???

y ahora surgen otras dudas,me dijeron que si el amperaje de la bateria no es el correcto puedo llegar a quemar el ampli(me recomendaron una de 18amper),y eso seria lo peor que me podria pasar(yo laburo de esto).

tambien me dijeron que el convertidor de 220v me va a servir,aunque mi amplificador diga 230v,es cierto esto???

desde ya,agradesco toda ayuda que me puedan dar.

mil gracias muchachos!!!


----------



## zopilote (Ene 1, 2013)

No lo recomiendo, eso causa un sonido como si tuviera mosquitos en el parlante. Lo mejor es colocarle una fuente DC-DC con los voltajes de la fuente de tu amplificador, asi conservas mejor la energia de tu bateria.


----------



## ratadehierro (Ene 1, 2013)

y donde se puede comprar eso???pero tendria que destapar el ampli para hacerlo???no entiendo mucho che...

seguro lo del ruido???

por que algunos de los que me comentaron para hacerlo asi dijeron que no hacia ningun ruido...o al menos no un ruido como para que molestara a la hs de tocar...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 1, 2013)

Bueno Amigo, la opcion mas simple, es utilizar un conversor DC/AC, pero como menciona el compañero, puedes tener problemas con ruidos, ahora bien, abrir el amplificador de audio para inyectar la tension de la bateria, la tension obviamente debe ser la misma, y eso es poco probable.
Respecto a tu consulta sobre la corriente de la bateria, la misma, a mayor capacidad de corriente, mayor autonomia tendras de desempeño.


----------



## ratadehierro (Ene 1, 2013)

"Respecto a tu consulta sobre la corriente de la bateria, la misma, a mayor capacidad de corriente, mayor autonomia tendras de desempeño."


pero el amperaje no me la puede quemar???bateria de que amperaje deberia ser???


----------



## analogico (Ene 1, 2013)

ratadehierro dijo:


> "Respecto a tu consulta sobre la corriente de la bateria, la misma, a mayor capacidad de corriente, mayor autonomia tendras de desempeño."
> 
> 
> pero el amperaje no me la puede quemar???bateria de que amperaje deberia ser???


 

mientras este bien conectada con cables de calidad
todo bien


----------



## ratadehierro (Ene 2, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> mientras este bien conectada con cables de calidad
> todo bien



okey,gracias loco! y teniendo estas caracteristicas 
230v-50hz 75w

una bateria de que amperaje me comvendria???quisiera que me dure unas 5 o 6hs...

y todavia me queda la duda si 220v y 230v es lo mismo...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 2, 2013)

Bueno Amigo, utiliza una bateria con la mayor capacidad de corriente posible, que a su vez puedas transportar.


----------



## ratadehierro (Ene 2, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Bueno Amigo, utiliza una bateria con la mayor capacidad de corriente posible, que a su vez puedas transportar.



si,me dijeron que las de gel son las mas livianas,me voy a comprar una de esas.

pero el amperaje no me puede quemar el ampli???esa es mi mayor duda y mi mayor miedo...

y para tirar 5 o 6 hs no se que amperaje me convendria


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 2, 2013)

ratadehierro dijo:


> "Respecto a tu consulta sobre la corriente de la bateria, la misma, a mayor capacidad de corriente, mayor autonomia tendras de desempeño."
> 
> 
> pero el amperaje no me la puede quemar???bateria de que amperaje deberia ser???



Lo importante que debe cuidarse, es que la tension que aplicamos a una carga sea la que precisa. Es decir si tu carga se alimenta con 12V., la bateria debe ser de la misma magnitud.
Ahora bien la corriente que absorba la carga dependera del consumo que tenga. Es por ello que la bateria, a mayor capacidad de corriente, mayor tiempo de trabajo o autonomia tendra.


----------



## ratadehierro (Ene 2, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Lo importante que debe cuidarse, es que la tension que aplicamos a una carga sea la que precisa. Es decir si tu carga se alimenta con 12V., la bateria debe ser de la misma magnitud.
> Ahora bien la corriente que absorba la carga dependera del consume que tenga. Es por ello que la bateria, a mayor capacidad de corriente, mayor tiempo de trabajo o autonomia tendra.



perfecto.y teniendo en cuenta estas caracteristicas: 230v-50hz 75w

una de que amperaje me convendria para no dañar el equipo???

ademas me sigue quedando la duda si 220v y 230v son lo mismo,por el conversor de 12 a 220


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 2, 2013)

ratadehierro dijo:


> si,me dijeron que las de gel son las mas livianas,me voy a comprar una de esas.
> 
> pero el amperaje no me puede quemar el ampli???esa es mi mayor duda y mi mayor miedo...
> 
> y para tirar 5 o 6 hs no se que amperaje me convendria



Deberias chequear el consumo de tu amplificador, para estimar una bateria con las hs. que precisas de desempeño.

Si tu amplificador tiene un rango de alimentacion de 220-230V. y tu conversor provee 220V. fantastico!. adelante nomas.


----------



## ratadehierro (Ene 2, 2013)

y como puede chequear el consumo de mi amplificador?





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Deberias chequear el consumo de tu amplificador, para estimar una bateria con las hs. que precisas de desempeño.
> 
> Si tu amplificador tiene un rango de alimentacion de 220-230V. y tu conversor provee 220V. fantastico!. adelante nomas.



mi amplificador solo dice 230v,pero se debe ubicar en ese rango de 220-230 que dijiste no???listo,esa duda esta aclarada.je

me queda saber como chequear el consumo y el tema del amperaje de la bateria


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 2, 2013)

Bueno debes utilizar un amperimetro, el cual se conecta en serie entre la bateria y la carga, en tu caso con el convertidor. Ya que debe contabilizarse un consumo total, pues el conversor tiene perdidas. Luego enciendes dicho equipo a volumen que utilizas, y tomas lectura promedio, ya que tendras altibajos de consumo por las variaciones propias que causa el sonido ejecutado.
Te recomiendo estudiar detenidamente los pasos, como tomar lectura con un amperimetro, o consigue algun personal calificado, para dicha tarea. Ya que puedes causar daños materiales o peor aun, poner tu vida en riesgo.


----------



## ratadehierro (Ene 2, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Bueno debes utilizar un amperimetro, el cual se conecta en serie con la carga, en tu caso con el amplificador. Luego enciendes dicho equipo a volumen que utilizas, y tomas lectura promedio, ya que tendras altibajos de consumo por las variaciones propias que causa el sonido ejecutado.
> Te recomiendo estudiar detenidamente los pasos, como tomar lectura con un amperimetro, o consigue algun personal calificado. Ya que puedes causar daños materiales o bien poner tu vida en riesgo.



listo,entendido.

no se sabe cuanto gasta un amplificador en promedio???mi amplificador es de 25w de salida y lo uso a 2 o 3 de volumen(teniendo un maximo de 10).

y tambien sigo con la duda si un amperaje muy alto o muy bajo en la bateria me puede quemar el equipo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 2, 2013)

Amigo, relee, el comentario anterior, pues por problemas de RED, edite el mensaje mas tarde. Disculpas.



ratadehierro dijo:


> listo,entendido.
> 
> no se sabe cuanto gasta un amplificador en promedio???mi amplificador es de 25w de salida y lo uso a 2 o 3 de volumen(teniendo un maximo de 10).
> 
> y tambien sigo con la duda si un amperaje muy alto o muy bajo en la bateria me puede quemar el equipo



Amigo, descuida el tema "amperaje". Ya se ha explicado en el post N #10.-


----------



## ratadehierro (Ene 2, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, relee, el comentario anterior, pues por problemas de RED, edite el mesaje mas tarde. Disculpas.
> 
> 
> 
> Amigo, descuida el tema "amperaje". Ya se ha explicado en el post N #10.-



lo pase de largo,disculpa.ah,entonces lo amperes no importan,no me lo va a quemar,sino los voltios...listo,mil gracias loco,solo me quedaria averiguar de cuantos amper tiene que ser la bateria para poder tener autonomia.

entonces solo me quedaria comprarme: conversor de 12v a 220v,bateria de gel de tantos amperes y un cargador para la bateria.estoy en lo correcto no???

gracias por la ayuda roberto!

si alguien tiene alguna otra ayuda para darme es muy bienvenida!!!

pderdonen si pregunto y repregunto muchas veces,es que mi ampli es mi objeto de trabajo y se me quema me voy a querer matar.je


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 2, 2013)

Asi es Amigo, a sus ordenes.-


----------



## ratadehierro (Ene 2, 2013)

una ultima pregunta:calcule los amperes con esta ecuacion,como para darme una idea

Corriente (I) = Potencia / Voltaje

los watts para hacer el calculo tienen que ser los de entrada o los de salida???por que el ampli de entrada tiene 75 y de salida 25


----------



## tinchusbest (Ene 6, 2013)

ratadehierro dijo:


> una ultima pregunta:calcule los amperes con esta ecuacion,como para darme una idea
> 
> Corriente (I) = Potencia / Voltaje
> 
> los watts para hacer el calculo tienen que ser los de entrada o los de salida???por que el ampli de entrada tiene 75 y de salida 25


Si tenes un tester que tenga un rango de Amperes en corriente continua,abri el amplificador y toma el consumo con el tester entre la fuente y la plaqueta del ampli,algo asi




Pero no te olvides de hacerlo funcionar mientras tomas el consumo.
Aparte podes subir una foto del amplificador y de la fuente que tiene este amplificador para ver si la fuente es externa al amplificador o interna....
Igual mira este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 6, 2013)

Amigo, en tu caso, como comente en hilos anteriores, tambien debe considerarse la potencia que no se aprovecha absorbida por el convertidor, pero que debe suministrar la bateria, por lo tanto debes tomar el consumo de corriente inmediatamente, en la salida de la bateria. Debes prestar atencion a la hora de tomar lectura, con el mutimetro, pues se intercala en el circuito, asesorate al respecto.


----------

